# Avon Bridge



## Fairfield

Silver Line but I think Denholm managed ore/oil carrier laid up off Largs on the Clyde coast in 1975 going the way of a lot of ships at that time.


----------



## James MacDonald

*Jim Macdonald Avon Bridge*

I sailed on the Avon Bridge as 3/off 11/7/1974 to 26/8/74. I joined off Dhubai & loaded at Ras Tanura We sailed round the Cape to Malaga & discharged at the Buoys. We Drydocked at Brest .The Capt was Ridley from Redcar & the ship was managed by J J Deholms of Glasgow.


----------



## Angus Murray

*Avon Bridge - Early Years*

Sailed 2nd Mate on AVON BRIDGE in 1971. A good and happy ship at that time. Varied voyages including gaurantee drydock at Sumitomo Shipyard (Yokosuka-Tokyo Bay). Master Tommy Isbister, c/o Eric Taylor, 3/0 Ian Mackay 2/e Arnie Barczac, Immaculate ship at that time, Sad to see her photo in rather dilapidated condition in lay-up in later years.
Angus Murray


----------



## roddy

Second mate in '73. Masters were JG Ridley, Joe MacNeil, and Rodney Megran. I remember striking oil in the segregated ballast, it went all over the harbourmasters launch in Fawley, JG must have known something about the harbourmaster as no legal action was forthcoming! Also loading in Bonny and Forcados when we found that all the valves were passing and that the concept of loading every second hold had been somewhat compromised. As this was only discovered after we had arrived in Forcados it made for a somewhat interesting load and subsequent discharge!I believe the vessel continued downhill from there and was eventually relegated to Ore Cargo only.
Anyway it sealed my decision to keep well clear of any similar vessels and hastened my transfer into the offshore world.

Roddy


----------



## Stephen J. Card

roddy said:


> Second mate in '73. Masters were JG Ridley, Joe MacNeil, and Rodney Megran. I remember striking oil in the segregated ballast, it went all over the harbourmasters launch in Fawley, JG must have known something about the harbourmaster as no legal action was forthcoming! Also loading in Bonny and Forcados when we found that all the valves were passing and that the concept of loading every second hold had been somewhat compromised. As this was only discovered after we had arrived in Forcados it made for a somewhat interesting load and subsequent discharge!I believe the vessel continued downhill from there and was eventually relegated to Ore Cargo only.
> Anyway it sealed my decision to keep well clear of any similar vessels and hastened my transfer into the offshore world.
> 
> Roddy



Roddy,

Did you pay off in Fos on 23rd July, 1973? I joined that day as Third Mate with Sandy Cathro as 2/M. Rodney 100% Megran was master. Jim Fowler was mate and was later relieved by E.G. Taylor. Megran left after about four months and Peter Shawyer joined. Alice Mollison was Junior R/O.

I was on her for 7 months. Couldn't wait to get off! I had my 21st on board... bound Ras Tan to Savona and Augusta. In 7 months we had ONE night ashore. 

On the run back to Savona... we were intended to discharge at Rotterdam... everyone except Megran, the Chief and the two cadets, gave 7 days notice. As it turned out we went to Savona do we couldn't leave but Megran left and Shawyer joined.

Shawyer used to call Ridley "Know your OBO". Remember the booklet that Ridley had produced? One morning Shawyer came up to the bridge while I was leafing through 'Know Your OBO" . He started to curse and swear saying thar the book was a load of 'sh*te". He suddenly picked it up and threw the thing over the side! 

We remained in the oil trades until I left the ship. Don't know what she did after that. I agree with you... didn't like the OBO's much at all although I certainly enjoyed my later time in SEVONIA TEAM a year later. After SEVONIA TREAM is was LOCH boats!

Stephen


----------



## roddy

Stephen
Yes that was me.

Roddy


----------



## Stephen J. Card

roddy said:


> Stephen
> Yes that was me.
> 
> Roddy



Small world!

Your relief, Sandy Cathro did a double-header. He was on board for just about a year. Far too long. Lost track of him, but I know that he later married the Junior Sparkie and they left Denholms sailed together on German flag ships for many years.

A couple of years ago I found a photo of EDEN BRIDGE... sitting in port with a broken back! 

Stephen


----------



## roddy

Certainly is a small world, I even came across a letter in Seaways a couple of years ago, signed JG Ridley Redcar, there can't have been two of them could there? 

It is amazing who you come across in this forum, names from the past and memories of events often best left just as that.

Roddy

PS I looked at your portfolio and am mightily impressed!


----------



## Stephen J. Card

roddy said:


> Certainly is a small world, I even came across a letter in Seaways a couple of years ago, signed JG Ridley Redcar, there can't have been two of them could there?
> 
> It is amazing who you come across in this forum, names from the past and memories of events often best left just as that.
> 
> Roddy
> 
> PS I looked at your portfolio and am mightily impressed!



Roddy,

And everyone though I was just a p*ss artist!!!! All that time as an apprentice out on deck with a paintbrush actually paid off!

Roddy, do you remember the name of the Chief Engineer on AVON BRIDGE when you left in Fos? He had stood by the building of EUROLINER but 'fell from grace' during trials.

What year did you start with Denholms? I kicked off in 1970 with J.M. (Ian) Craig, Ronnie Nicolson and John Cook. Nicolson is with CalMac but I've lost track of Ian and John.

Stephen


----------



## roddy

Stephen
I cannot remember the Chiefs name, although Erskine seems to ring a bell or two, he was a geordie if I remember correctly (thats not much of a clue!) and had fair hair(and thats not much better) he didnt get on with R100%M but who did?

I joined Denholms in 1970 Bibi, Clunepark,Trollpark, Scotstoun and finally Avon Bridge then moved into offshore/marine services world for next 30 years. Now Harbourmastering in Hebrides not quite Bermuda but suits me fine.

Roddy


----------



## Stephen J. Card

roddy said:


> Stephen
> I cannot remember the Chiefs name, although Erskine seems to ring a bell or two, he was a geordie if I remember correctly (thats not much of a clue!) and had fair hair(and thats not much better) he didnt get on with R100%M but who did?
> 
> I joined Denholms in 1970 Bibi, Clunepark,Trollpark, Scotstoun and finally Avon Bridge then moved into offshore/marine services world for next 30 years. Now Harbourmastering in Hebrides not quite Bermuda but suits me fine.
> 
> Roddy



Roddy,

I don't think it was Erskine. Mike Pride will know.

The reason the Chief didn't get on With Rodney Migraine was because Roddy had stopped his tap when he joined the ship!!!! The day Roddy was relieved by Shawyer he got as pissed as rat!

The Lecky got pissed 'once' and missed a late night call out. Megran stopped his tap. Some weeks later on a Saturday afternoon I sat in Lecky's cabin and had a few beers. During the afternoon there were several callers. Anyhow at 1730 I went up to the bridge to relive the mate for his tea and Megran was in the chartroooom fussing with the chart lamp. When he say me he tol;d me to call the Lecky. Lecky arrived a few minutes later... not too steady on his feet. Megaran blew his top. He demanded to know where Lecky had got the booze. He called all the officers to the bridge, damanding to know who had given booze to the Lecky. Everyone was truthful, they didn't know. Finally the Chinese Chief Steward arrives and Magran asks if he had given booze the Electrician. Chief Steward says, "Yes Sir! Every week, he give me a chit. One case beer. One bottle Red Label." It turned out that the only person that Megran had not told about the lecky's tap being stopped was the Chief Steward!!!!!

I didn't get on with Megran at all. All BS and efficiency which counted for nothing. He knew nothing about man management. At Kaoashuing he made a big fuss about giving the crew a day and evening off because of some obscure Chinese holiday. That day I was on deck at 0600 for watch, finishing off discharge. 2/O came on at noon but I stayed on to help finish off then went up to the bridge at about 1600 for sailing. The mate knocked off... he had been out on deck for almost two 1/2 days and I was left on the bridge. When Megran finally left the bridge after sailing he said, "I've given the crew the eveing off, they have been working so hard. You won't have a lookout." I was on watch until midnight and that bugger never came anywhere near the bridge.

You sailed in some nice ships. Bibi and Clunepark! I visited Clunepark in Baltimore in '72. Was there on Euroliner. If I'd have been offered the chance to switch ships I'd have done so in second! I put box boats in teh same category as OBOo's and tankers. "AREA TO BE AVOIDED"!!!!!!!!

Ah, Harbourmaster... cushy job.... if you are doing it right! I kind of enjoyed my 18 months as HM but I didn't like the political side of it. I made decissions based on commercial practice, but that is not how it's done in the 'Snivel Service'!

What ports are you looking after?

Stephen


----------



## John Cassels

A small reddish fair haired ch.eng. from South Shields , that can only have
been Tommy Erskine.

Stephen ; I have noticed in many of your postings that you seem to enjoy
character assasinations especially when the people concerned are not able
to reply to you. I do not think this is proper for an open forum.
If you wish to continue ****ging people , please do this via PM's. Thanks,

JC


----------



## jax123

Stephen J. Card said:


> Small world!
> 
> Your relief, Sandy Cathro did a double-header. He was on board for just about a year. Far too long. Lost track of him, but I know that he later married the Junior Sparkie and they left Denholms sailed together on German flag ships for many years.
> 
> A couple of years ago I found a photo of EDEN BRIDGE... sitting in port with a broken back!
> 
> Stephen


Hi Stephen
Came across that Junior sparkie, Alice Mollison a year after the Avon Bridge horror story and she was shunted of the Scotspark in Capetown after cuaing more trouble on there.But all thats just more oil under the "Bridge" 
You remember if it was EG Taylor who cracked up during tank cleaning after he covered the whole aft end of the ship with oil, incliuding pouring a few thousand gallons of crude down the engine room onto dangerously hot piping? I won't forget that incident easily but I do forget names so if you have a crewlist from those days I would be greatful if you could post it.
Jack Kirk


----------



## jax123

John Cassels said:


> A small reddish fair haired ch.eng. from South Shields , that can only have
> been Tommy Erskine.
> 
> Stephen ; I have noticed in many of your postings that you seem to enjoy
> character assasinations especially when the people concerned are not able
> to reply to you. I do not think this is proper for an open forum.
> If you wish to continue ****ging people , please do this via PM's. Thanks,
> 
> JC


Wasn't Tommy Erskine on the Avon Bridge at that time, I think the name was Alec Rennie, doing his last trip. I was aboard when that chief left and he disappeared in Sicily for a few days causing panic with the agent as he thought he had been kidnapped by the Mafia! 
That guy was relieved by Alex Scott who brought a glint of daylight into a very gloomy atmosphere.
Jack


----------



## Criffh

Just come across this thread. I was R/O on Avon Bridge from September 72 to March 73. Ridley was the master, and for some reason really had it in for me, while the mates got away with murder!
Last December I was on a flight from the UK to Dubai, and got chatting to the chap sitting next to me. It turned out he'd been an apprentice working in the yard where Avon Bridge was built. Said that it was mostly built by apprentices!


----------

